# Bluebird on FleaBay



## szathmarig (Aug 24, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1937-SEARS...a=1&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## dave429 (Aug 24, 2019)

Beautiful! Too rich for me.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Aug 25, 2019)

Already went through once and got bid up to $7100. It didn't sell because the reserve wasn't met.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 30, 2019)

Looks like the auction fits his eBay name...lol


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 1, 2019)

that seat is totally ruined


----------



## spoker (Sep 1, 2019)

looks like the bike selling deal is not what it used 2b


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 1, 2019)

Maybe the 3rd time around is the charm! Lol. Obviously, nobody is willing to pay 17k! Im thinking lower the price? Maybe thats just me. Ha!


----------



## higgens (Sep 2, 2019)

Don’t look like paint cracks looks like bad welds cracking. That’s gonna need to be grineded down to metal and re welded


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 19, 2019)

Well someone stepped up with a $10900 bid which I feel is pretty strong for this bike. I don't think the seller will never see $17k and may want to seriously consider that bid. V/r Shawn


----------

